# MP3 Wiedergabe



## Stephan Boettcher (12. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, eine MP3 Datei abzuspielen?
Ich habe danach gesucht und nur gefunden, das es mit einem MediaPlayer zum einfügen geht, aber dass wollte ich nicht.

Ich möchte nur, das eine MP3 abgespielt wird.
Es muss nicht mal eine Anzeige stehen, wie das Lied heißt usw. nur dass es Abgespielt wird.

Gibt es sowas?

Danke euch!


----------



## DrSoong (12. Juni 2004)

Dieser Tipp geht auch mit MP3-Dateien, wenn ein MP3-Codec installiert ist.


Der Doc!


----------



## Stephan Boettcher (12. Juni 2004)

Danke für deine Anwort.

Leider bin ich noch recht neu in Visual Basic.
Habe den Player auch schon fertig mit Daten laden usw...
nur das Abspielen nicht.

könntest du mir das ein wenig erklären vom aufbau her?

Danke dir.


----------



## Stephan Boettcher (13. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

Ich habe es jetzt geschafft, nur mein Problem ist, wenn ihc als Datei eine .mp3 Datei angebe, funktioniert alles, also das programm stürtzt nicht ab, 
aber leider wird kein Sound abgespielt.

Wenn ich aber eine .wav datei angebe, wird diese abgespielt?

Könnte mir bitte einer nochmal helfen?

Danke.


----------



## spirit (2. November 2004)

Hallo

Hast du denn Mediaplayer1.filename gesetzt?


----------



## DrivenHoliday (7. Dezember 2005)

Hi, also ich hab das auch schon alles durchgemacht und wie ich das sehe gibt es drei Möglichkeiten:

1. API-High-Level-Sound
2. Mit mp3.ocx
3. Direct Sound

Also zu 1:

Du musst mit dem Ressourcen-Editor eine Datei erzeugen in der du eine .wav(es geht damit leider nur .wav) speichert. Dann erzeuge ein Modul welches du mit folgendem Code füllst:


```
Option Explicit

' API-High-Level-Sound-Unterstützung
Declare Function sndPlaySound Lib "WINMM.DLL" Alias "sndPlaySoundA" _
        (lpszSoundName As Any, ByVal uFlags As Long) As Long

Global Const SND_ASYNC = &H1     ' Asynchron abspielen
Global Const SND_NODEFAULT = &H2 ' Keinen Standardklang verwenden
Global Const SND_MEMORY = &H4    ' lpszSoundName zeigt auf eine Datei im Speicher

Global SoundBuffer() As Byte

Sub BeginPlaySound(ByVal ResourceId As Integer)
    SoundBuffer = LoadResData(ResourceId, [Hier der Name des Ordner in der Ressourcen-Datei])
    sndPlaySound SoundBuffer(0), SND_ASYNC Or SND_NODEFAULT Or SND_MEMORY
End Sub

Sub EndPlaySound()
    sndPlaySound ByVal vbNullString, 0&
End Sub
```

So dann erzeugst du ne Form mit nem Command Button und folgendem Code:


```
Private Sub CommandButton1_Click()
    BeginPlaySound [Name der Datei in der Ressourcen_Datei]  
End Sub
```

Aber:

 Du kannst nur ein Lied auf ein Mal spielen!
 Die Wavs dürfen nicht größer als ca. 50MB sein!
 Es gehen keine MP3s!

2.

Du lädst von VB-fun.de  den MP3 Player runter,
mit in der zip ist eine MP3.ocx, die 3 Steuerelemente hat und zwar ein Mp3 Player, eine Lauststärkeanzeige und ein einen kleinen Graph zur Musik.

Allerdings hab ich mit dem Kram wenig Erfolg gehabt, stürzt häufig ab und irgendwie "naja"!  

Und 3.

Direckt Sound: du musst mal bei    gucken, ich hab mir grad erst ne Seite runter geladen und ich hab noch nicht mit gearbeitet, es scheint aber sehr gut und zverlässig zu sein.

Bis dann

Driven

Wenn noch was is schick mir ne E-Mail: Adresse


----------

